# My Last Post Here



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

This my last post, so I figured I would place it in my favorite subject, bass fishing. Really going to miss all the conversations and all the great bass fishermen I've met here. Seems I've made a few unintentional posting errors that were unforgivable to some, so rather than argue the point, and say something I may regret, I just decided to move on and let it be.
You boys are some really good bass chasers, and it's been a real privilege to give and take on bass catching techniques.
If you're ever down my way, look me up, and we'll go chase some good ones.
Take care, 
NCbassattack.


----------

